# help ! trunk leaks !



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey people.

the past 2 days it has been raining really really hard.

everything is fine except that when i openend my trunk on sunday ( yesterday) my whole trunk was dripping wet on the inside. i dont know how or what caused it 2 flood up but i literally had a mini lake inside my trunk and also in where my spare wheel is.

the rubbber lininig of my trunk looks fine but i dont know what going on.

anyone suggest n-e-ideas to prevent this from happening again.?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Same thing happend to me this weekend. it wasn't too bad but there was water on the trunk carpet and where the spare is.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Check the inner portion of your tail lights with the trunk open.

For me, I sprayed my rear window with the hose, opened the trunk, followed the trail of water in the channel, and it led to the tail llights.

Edit- wtf? i'm no newbie. i've been on the b15 boards for years.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hmm might just try that.

n-e-other suggestions?


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Clean the trunk out, then make sure everything is dry. Then, line the floor of the trunk with paper towels, and shut it. Go thru a high pressure touchless carwash , and when you come out, you should be able to locate where the leak is coming from


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*trunk leaks*

i have experienced the same problem too. the past few days of rain in sf has left a portion carpeting on the trunk wet but so far it never came to the point that my trunk got flooded. do you guys think it may be a problem on b14's? i'm planning to put some subs on my trunk, but if it leaks then i may have to put the subs on hold until it's fixed. once we find out the source of those leaks, you guys have any possible solutions for this?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

make a hole in the rubber drain plugs in the spare tire well. That way if the water still gets in it will flow right out the bottom


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

like someone mentioned the b13 also have this problem and it is usually because of the tailights
add silicone on the outer top part so water doesnt get in between the tailight and the back panel


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*Like XtremE says...*

it's probably the taillights. I had this problem on my b14 less than a month ago(good thing I didn't have the carpet in the trunk). To fix it I used a hose to see where the leak came from, and it was a taillight seal. So I took off the light, took all the butyl rubber off(black sealant used by nissan), and resealed it with clear silicone. No more leak


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Like XtremE says...*



barnoun said:


> *it's probably the taillights. I had this problem on my b14 less than a month ago(good thing I didn't have the carpet in the trunk). To fix it I used a hose to see where the leak came from, and it was a taillight seal. So I took off the light, took all the butyl rubber off(black sealant used by nissan), and resealed it with clear silicone. No more leak *


hmmm so u can reseal it with clear silicone?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Like XtremE says...*



LIUSPEED said:


> *hmmm so u can reseal it with clear silicone? *


Yeah, you'll notice that it comes with some really sticky sealant(butyl rubber), you have to take all of it off and get the area nice and clean to be able to seal it back up with silicone. I tried using thinner to take it off, but it was taking too long. Friend recommended lighter fluid, and it was much quicker(don't use near open flame of course).


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Like XtremE says...*



barnoun said:


> *Yeah, you'll notice that it comes with some really sticky sealant(butyl rubber), you have to take all of it off and get the area nice and clean to be able to seal it back up with silicone. I tried using thinner to take it off, but it was taking too long. Friend recommended lighter fluid, and it was much quicker(don't use near open flame of course). *


well one side has all that black gunk on it but the passenger side doesnt.

ill test it out when i got some time right now so busy.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

the solution:
KEEP THE TOP UP, ON YOUR RARE B-14 CONVERTABLE...


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Like XtremE says...*



LIUSPEED said:


> *well one side has all that black gunk on it but the passenger side doesnt.
> 
> ill test it out when i got some time right now so busy. *


that is your problem. i had that prob when i put my altezzas on. i forgot to put that black sticky gunk on the pass side and water got in there bad when i put a hose to it. reseal that an you should be fine

laterz
chad


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok i found out the problem.. water was leakin inside from my right side tail... got it re-sealed so hopefully it dont leak again.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

1) get a friend.....
2) stash friend in trunk with big bright flashlight.......
3) with a stripped trunk and stashed friend, close trunk and shower the car along the tailights, trunk seal and rear window.....
4) have friend look for leaks and knock on trunk when he/she finds the source.....
5) open trunk, release and discuss findings with friend and evaluate actions for repair......

come on guys, keep it simple..........and yeah, don't forget where the rear window seal screws down at the bottom section.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

*passenger floor leaks*

My front passenger floor gets wet . It looks like it is dripping from under the dash. Any ideas?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Did you drill ant holes in the fire wall on that side??


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

no


----------

